# Planet X, "Nibiru"



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I was listening to an interview with this guy. He believes global warming is real, but not for the reasons Al Gore gives. He thinks it's due to planet x, which will pass through our solar system and will increasingly wreak havoc on our environment, causing flood out of control storms, tornados and hurricanes. Has anyone here been following this? What do you think?

Planet X - Nibiru flyby | Planet X - The 2017 Arrival

Planet X & NASA
THE PLANET X FLYBY SCENARIO
NASA is continually telling us about the asteroids that just passed by, but not about the ones that are coming in, nor about the current high flux of asteroids and comets coming at us. One insider said that NASA stands for "Never a Straight Answer."
NASA assures us that "finding and characterizing hazardous asteroids to protect our home planet is a high priority" for the US government's space agency, and yet it gives zero indication that it is aware - or would like the public to become aware of - the massive increase in fireball events during this time period. As Pierre Lescaudron wrote in Earth Changes and the Human-Cosmic Connection:
Quote
"Data collected by the American Meteor Society indicates that the number of confirmed meteor fireballs in our atmosphere has increased by 700% over the period 2005-2013. More than 2,000 confirmed meteors were observed over the USA in 2012; nearly 3,500 were observed in 2013. That amounts to a 64% increase from one year to the next."

A question that often comes up is: "Why is Planet X not yet visible, why no one has ever seen it to this day?" Well, they have now, but here are a few good reasons for that. First, X is a very dim object, having a very low `albedo' - which means it reflects only a very small portion of the light it receives from the Sun. Venus for example has one of the highest albedos, 57% of the Sun's light is reflected. If Planet X is a protostar or red dwarf it absorbs almost all the light and hence is very dark. Second, PX is approaching from the direction of Earth's South Pole, which stands vertical to the band of constellations where all of the other planets move in a disk. So in order to see it one has to be in the Southern hemisphere, and quite close to the Pole, either on the Southern Island of New Zealand or in Patagonia. Both regions are sparsely inhabited.
It is better to prepare early and wait until the time, rather than be ill prepared when the event sneaks up on you. Insurance salesmen sell death insurance to give "peace of mind". That is their biggest pitch. Preparedness for X involves not only the physical preparedness of stocking in groceries, water and supplies, but mental preparedness of having physically prepared knowing you stand a better chance of survival, as well as spiritual preparedness. What is a clear conscience worth? And it is fascinating to know that virtually all of the cosmic and earth-changing events in the Book of Revelation are likely caused by the fly-by of Planet X.
Planet X (aka Nibiru) is the planet which is going to pass by earth, 14 million miles away at its closest - on its journey around the sun every 3600 years. It is not a planet considered to be IN our solar system but DOES pass THROUGH our solar system in this 3600 year cycle. 
Planet X's passage could be the greatest catastrophic infliction of loss of life upon mankind, since Noah's Ark. Volcanoes all over the Earth will erupt along with multiple high magnitude earthquakes, tidal waves, and a meteor firestorm. Volcanic ash will be released. PX may well be the one reason for all of the underground shelters throughout the United States and the world. At that time the gravitational attraction creates a stoppage of earth's rotation, a restart with a quarter turn in one hour, a pole shift on earth, changing climate for many areas, tidal waves, many earthquakes of great magnitude, and much volcanism.
What can we expect out of this and what do we have to do to survive? All volcanoes may activate, even dormant ones during the pole shift as the north and south poles change locations to Brazil and India; establishing a new equator. This is evidenced by narrow tree ring patterns of past passages of Planet X. That gives us a big hint of what is to come. Read on. 
The distance between the sun and earth is 93,000,000 miles. At closest approach PX is still 14,000,000 miles away; about one seventh the distance from earth to the sun. This seems also like a long ways away to be causing this kind of damage; but considering PX is 5 times the size of earth, has 25 times the mass, and is 100 times more dense than earth; in fact it is one of the most devastating distances PX could be and here's why. It's one giant magnet passing by. Its passage ALWAYS is severe enough to leave a devastating mark on earth. During the last passage, tree rings world-wide narrowed for several years afterwards. The core did not slip from the crust causing the mega-devastation which some pole shifts bring. The crust is NOT as magnetic as the core and during a closer passage, earth's crust and core align to PX simultaneously. This passage brings with it the worst case scenario of tidal waves, flooding, Richter 9 - 12 earthquakes, virtually all volcanoes active and dormant coming to life, and 200mph winds during the pole shift, along with severe meteor firestorms from debris in the planet's tail falling to earth that our atmosphere does not burn up. Challenging times are certainly ahead.
WHY PLANET X IS REAL
The evidence is overwhelming. A prominent astronomer who dedicated his life to the discovery of Planet X was removed immediately before he could make a public disclosure.
THE EMP EFECT
X-level solar flares are occurring, but scientists have created a new category of solar flare - the Y Class. In 1859 a solar storm occurred which was so severe that telegraph lines were destroyed. As Planet X begins its passage around the sun and towards the earth, Y-class solar flares will occur which will have an electromagnetic pulse effect and a good part of the earth's power grids will be out of service. In this chapter of the book I discuss the major side effects of this event, as well as specific services that will be disrupted. 
TSUNAMIS
In the future when Planet X makes a near-earth approach, all volcanoes on the planet will become active. A Yellowstone eruption could disrupt 1/3 of the United States with volcanic ash.
Insiders in top levels privately confirm that many of them are quietly contracting out the building of dome-homes (the strongest structure known to man) in the Ozarks and other safe areas.
These domes can withstand hurricane force winds and earthquakes. If these domes are built in the rolling hills or foothills, well away from the shorelines, major population centers, and flat plains (that are expected to flood with the constant rain and melting poles), the chances of survival are as good as you can get.
HIGH-LEVEL FOREKNOWLEDGE OF PLANET X
Deep Underground Military Bases exist. The base under the Denver Airport, which Governor Jesse Ventura did a documentary on, likely exists. Continuity of government briefings have filtered through to key players as radio talk-host JR Moore. Russian preparation of underground cities is extensive, in the base of mountains and in general shelters.
ASTRONOMICAL INDICATORS OF PLANET X
The government has known about this for decades. Percival Lowell began his hunt for Planet X in 1906. NASA discovered Planet X in the 1980s.
THE VATICAN AND PLANET X
The Vatican actually owns their own telescope named LUCIFER, which is operated out of the Mt. Graham Observatory, located in SE Arizona. Vatican intelligence rivals that of world-class intelligence agencies. A cloak of secrecy exists. It is capable and designed to detect objects in the Infrared range. My book relates and proves the timetable and is a complete Intel Briefing on all available source material.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie,

This year huh?

A sincere question? Why would the Vatican name a telescope Lucifer?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sincere answer; Because the Vatican is evil.



A Watchman said:


> Annie,
> 
> This year huh?
> 
> A sincere question? Why would the Vatican name a telescope Lucifer?


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- Planet X has always been nothing but trouble. Didn't you see *Svengoolie *last night?










.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gee I thought it was the Russians again.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Gee I thought it was the Russians again.


It's always been the Russians. Doesn't Putin look like he has his hand in the cookie jar..... all the time? :vs_no_no_no: :vs_shocked:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I vote for its Bush's fault.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I may be asking a dumb question here, but if this Planet X is as big as they say and so obvious, why hasn't anybody seen it other then an artist conception of it, just asking....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rstanek said:


> I may be asking a dumb question here, but if this Planet X is as big as they say and so obvious, why hasn't anybody seen it other then an artist conception of it, just asking....


Did you read the article?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The visit by Planet X could explain why so many prominent people made the recent pilgrimage to the South Pole, and it could explain why so many of the wealthy have built luxurious bunkers.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Did you read the article?


Ok, I read it, like I said, a dumb question. I have read and seen videos about it, but most resources aren't that reliable, which begs the question, how many out there are capitalizing on this. The above article is the most believable I've read to date, if it is correct, it's time for me to get my house in order and may peace with my maker, I don't have an underground bunker......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Ok, I read it, like I said, a dumb question. I have read and seen videos about it, but most resources aren't that reliable, which begs the question, how many out there are capitalizing on this. The above article is the most believable I've read to date, if it is correct, it's time for me to get my house in order and may peace with my maker, I don't have an underground bunker......


How many have been capitalizing on it? A lot!

I'm like you. I don't have the resources of a millionaire, and I'll be on the surface, waiting for what happens.
Always stay in good commune with our God, but don't assume you will die because of this or anything else. That is simply unAmerican.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The argument that an object approaching from directly above the south pole cannot be observed is bogus. One half of the southern sky can be observed from as far north as 40 degrees south lattitude. Wait six months until the earth is on the other side of its solar orbit, and the other half can be observed. There are very large telescopes in the southern hemisphere, as well as telescopes in orbit, that can detect extremely dim objects. Astronomers have been searching for dim red dwarf stars for years, and would have detected any Planet X long ago.

This pseudoscientific nonsense is akin to Nazis living inside the hollow earth. But I do envy the wealthy building their bunkers, for whatever reason.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> The argument that an object approaching from directly above the south pole cannot be observed is bogus. One half of the southern sky can be observed from as far north as 40 degrees south lattitude. Wait six months until the earth is on the other side of its solar orbit, and the other half can be observed. There are very large telescopes in the southern hemisphere, as well as telescopes in orbit, that can detect extremely dim objects. Astronomers have been searching for dim red dwarf stars for years, and would have detected any Planet X long ago.
> 
> This pseudoscientific nonsense is akin to Nazis living inside the hollow earth. But I do envy the wealthy building their bunkers, for whatever reason.


Excuse me, but everyone knows that the Nazis do live in the hollow earth.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Excuse me, but everyone knows that the Nazis do live in the hollow earth.


They also have a base on the moon.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh my... LOL


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Planet x has been around for decades. A so called psychic started it. Can't remember her name and don't feel like looking it up.
Anyway whether it's real or not we are going to kill ourselves and the planet without any help from the stars. 

Now if it is real would you really want to be in an underground bunker and buried alive. Even if I had the money for one of those elite bunkers I wouldn't build one. I'd rather take my chances above ground than have a fancy tomb.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Back on December 30, 1983, they were actually reporting on it. There's also a N.Y. Times article from about the same time period that I couldn't find. It wasn't long after however that the media must have gotten the back off warning.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1983/12/30/possibly-as-large-as-jupiter/1075b265-120a-4d40-9493-a8c523b76927/?utm_term=.4de84056ada7

CONTEMPLATION
If you were running the world during these tumultuous times, and you knew that events were on the horizon which would forever alter the entire planetary civilization, would you use the global mainstream media to tell everyone?

If those earth-shattering events were as unstoppable as they were fateful, would you disseminate this information?

If your answer is "Yes", what will the 7 billion plus people who reside on Planet Earth do the next day? That is, after you tell them that their world is about to come to an end.

Will they still go to work?
Will they continue to support the Consumer Society? 
Will many of them even want to get out of bed again after they hear what is coming?

HERCOLUBUS: The Greatest Mystery Of The Modern Era | Cosmic Convergence: 2012 and Beyond


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll deal with it when/if it gets here meantime....back to prepping!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Annie,
> 
> This year huh?
> 
> A sincere question? Why would the Vatican name a telescope Lucifer?


Home Page Vatican Observatory

I dunno...Vatican says it wasn't built or named by the Vatican Observatory. The Vatican Observatory doesn't own each piece of equipment. Evidently another group (who shares their space) installed a telescope it nicknamed Lucifer. It's an acronym: L.BT Near Infrared Spectroscopic U.tility with C.amera and I.ntegral F.ield U.nit for E.xtragalactic R.esearch. The name's been changed to Luci.

And the third angel sounded the trumpet, and a great star fell from heaven, burning as it were a torch, and it fell on the third part of the rivers, and upon the fountains of waters:
And the name of the star is called Wormwood. And the third part of the waters became wormwood; and many men died of the waters, because they were made bitter. (Revelation 8:10, 11) Planet X?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Sincere answer; Because the Vatican is evil.


Christ instituted the Church, but the wheat and the chaff grow up together. For now, anyway.

Whose fan is in his hand, and he will thoroughly cleanse his floor and gather his wheat into the barn; but the chaff he will burn with unquenchable fire."
[Matthew 3:12]


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Home Page Vatican Observatory
> 
> I dunno...Vatican says it wasn't built or named by the Vatican Observatory. The Vatican Observatory doesn't own each piece of equipment. Evidently another group (who shares their space) installed a telescope it nicknamed Lucifer. It's an acronym: L.BT Near Infrared Spectroscopic U.tility with C.amera and I.ntegral F.ield U.nit for E.xtragalactic R.esearch. The name's been changed to Luci.
> 
> ...


Or an asteroid impact?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Or an asteroid impact?


"Planet X" is considered to be an asteroid.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The sad thing is that some people actually believe this nonsense.

"There's a sucker born every minute"
P. T. Barnum


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

So they say Nibiru is causing Global Warming?
Then why has the Earth been cooling recently?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

NKAWTG said:


> So they say Nibiru is causing Global Warming?
> Then why has the Earth been cooling recently?


Because the aliens on Nibiru don't like it hot so they turned the heat rays off in preparation for the invasion.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Because the aliens on Nibiru don't like it hot so they turned the heat rays off in preparation for the invasion.


Ah!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It's the mother ship returning for the original cast of the "Rocky Horror Picture Show".


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Isn't the Russian for Wormwood Chernobyl?


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I just want to be beamed up to Nibiru. Screw the Earth, it's boring here. I bet them Nibiru ladies are sexy.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The argument that an object approaching from directly above the south pole cannot be observed is bogus. One half of the southern sky can be observed from as far north as 40 degrees south lattitude. Wait six months until the earth is on the other side of its solar orbit, and the other half can be observed. There are very large telescopes in the southern hemisphere, as well as telescopes in orbit, that can detect extremely dim objects. Astronomers have been searching for dim red dwarf stars for years, and would have detected any Planet X long ago.
> 
> This pseudoscientific nonsense is akin to Nazis living inside the hollow earth. But I do envy the wealthy building their bunkers, for whatever reason.


"I'm not saying the planet X theory is true, and I'm not saying it's not true. I choose keep an open mind. But there's enough of a buzz about the topic and I think it definitely belongs here in the forum.

_Planet Nine's days of lurking unseen in the dark depths of the outer solar system may be numbered.

The hypothetical giant planet, which is thought to be about 10 times more massive than Earth, will be discovered within 16 months or so, astronomer Mike Brown predicted.

"I'm pretty sure, I think, that by the end of next winter - not this winter, next winter - I think that there'll be enough people looking for it that &#8230; somebody's actually going to track this down," Brown said during a news conference Wednesday (Oct. 19) at a joint meeting of the American Astronomical Society's Division for Planetary Sciences (DPS) and the European Planetary Science Congress (EPSC) in Pasadena, California. Brown said that eight to 10 groups are currently looking for the planet. [The Evidence for 'Planet Nine' in Images (Gallery)]_"

https://www.space.com/34455-planet-nine-discovery-coming-soon.html

"_Are astronomers being misled by the quirky alignment of orbits that they're finding in the distant Kuiper Belt?

Even as the count of known planets around other stars continues to climb, a small group of observational astronomers and dynamicists are fixated on something much closer to home: tantalizing clues that a super-Earth-size planet lurks undiscovered somewhere beyond the Kuiper Belt in our own solar system.

Some have dubbed it "Planet X," others "Planet 9," and right now observing teams are using some of the world's largest telescopes in a race to track it down. One big problem is that they're not sure where to look - or if it even exists.
_
New Wrinkles in the Search for ?Planet X? - Sky & Telescope"


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Psalm 2


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> Psalm 2


What does that mean?


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Just in time for summer movie season comes news that something huge is lurking out there at the edge of the solar system. It's really big. It's never before been detected. It's warping gravity fields.

Back in 2016, the Internet was all atwitter with the news that astronomers believed they had located another planet at the edge of the solar system. Planet 9, as they called it, was discovered through a study of disturbances in the orbits of Sedna and other less-than-planet-size objects out there in the vicinity of Pluto (which was a planet when most of us were kids and now isn't).

Anyway, it turns out that Planet 9 is not the only massive object out there warping the orbits of the KBOs. According to soon-to-be-published research by Kat Volk and Renu Malhotra of the University of Arizona, there's another one. It's called . . . well, it doesn't have a name yet, but we can make a good guess.

The mystery planet that could destroy the Earth | New York Post


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You're right, @Annie . I shouldn't have discounted the theory that a Planet Nine orbits our sun way out there. I'm reminded of a quote that goes something like: "When a distinguished scientist says something is impossible, he's almost certainly wrong."

In this case, there is some serious work being done to locate a Planet Nine. There are preliminary supercomputer computations suggesting that the orbits of the known outer planets are being affected by an unknown force. Perhaps it's the gravity of a Planet Nine, but perhaps it's some other effect we're as yet unaware of. A body orbiting our sun at that great distance would move so slowly that it would take many thousands of years to threaten us, even if it were on a collision course with earth. I'm comforted by the fact that, despite numerous sky surveys, there is no direct observational evidence of a Planet Nine.

"Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof." - Carl Sagan


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

So for 4.6 billion years the planets have been orbiting our sun.
For 4.6 billion years an unknown distant planet has been orbiting the sun with the rest of the planets.
In 4.6 billion years, it hasn't hit any planets.
Why should I believe a phantom planet will collide with us in the next 4.6 billion years?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

NKAWTG said:


> Why should I believe a phantom planet will collide with us in the next 4.6 billion years?


So you can funnel your money to the charlatans that pedal this garbage.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

ROM says that you all are smoking that there Nevada happy weed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have no idea whether this is true or not. 

If it is then there's nothing we can do to change it. Those with the money to do so have their bunkers for whatever comes along. Many of us prep for whatever happens. Many more don't.

Whether it's Planet X, BLM/antifa or a Russian/Chinese invasion, what will happen will happen. Part of survival is your mindset. The other part is God's will.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 'This Is Not Normal' - Another Rogue Planet 'Detected' - May Be Within Our Solar System


'This Is Not Normal' - Another Rogue Planet 'Detected' - May Be Within Our Solar System


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Annie said:


>


This is somebodies fantasy. Salt Lake is at 4000 feet and the surrounding areas get much higher.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

34 years ago the New York Times and the Washington Post were writing articles about the search for Planet X. But there hasn't been ANYTHING written in the mainstream media since. That strikes me as odd?

Then in the last couple years there have been a flurry of articles and announcements about rouge planets and such in our solar system. Of course never uttering the words Planet X. But almost like they're conditioning people to the idea. And now this latest news from University of Arizona saying there is yet another one out there and that it's even closer?

None of us know if this is anything we should take serious. But as someone who does take survivalism serious I want to be aware of every possible threat. That's my priority. So I'm certainly not going to mock anyone who does take it serious.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> 34 years ago the New York Times and the Washington Post were writing articles about the search for Planet X. But there hasn't been ANYTHING written in the mainstream media since. That strikes me as odd?
> 
> Then in the last couple years there have been a flurry of articles and announcements about rouge planets and such in our solar system. Of course never uttering the words Planet X. But almost like they're conditioning people to the idea. And now this latest news from University of Arizona saying there is yet another one out there and that it's even closer?
> 
> None of us know if this is anything we should take serious. But as someone who does take survivalism serious I want to be aware of every possible threat. That's my priority. So I'm certainly not going to mock anyone who does take it serious.


thanks, C.L.Ripley, as I tried to explain before, I don't know whether or not any of this stuff is for real. Just puttin' it out there. I wondered what others would think of it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you think that with all the government stockpiling over recent years and plant X scuddlebut, we are being desensitized to the ultimate announcement to limit massive panic among the populace, or is it all about nothing?


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Do you think that with all the government stockpiling over recent years and plant X scuddlebut, we are being desensitized to the ultimate announcement to limit massive panic among the populace, or is it all about nothing?


Which begs the question:
If Planet x, Planet 9, Nibiru, or Whatever is going to collide with earth, why bother stocking up?

Nope, don't buy it...
And if it were remotely true there's nothing to be done about it, live your life...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rstanek said:


> Do you think that with all the government stockpiling over recent years and plant X scuddlebut, we are being desensitized to the ultimate announcement to limit massive panic among the populace, or is it all about nothing?


I just don't see adequate evidence of this planet.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> Which begs the question:
> If Planet x, Planet 9, Nibiru, or Whatever is going to collide with earth, why bother stocking up?
> 
> Nope, don't buy it...
> And if it were remotely true there's nothing to be done about it, live your life...


My understanding (from the youtube clip here in post #38) is that proponents of the planet X theory maintain that there'll be areas that are largely unaffected. I don't think it's supposed to actually collide with the earth? Planet X will cause more extreme weather, climate change and rising ocean levels. He says that's why you have all these guys in the Navy Submarine Corp all moving their families to the Ozark Mountain region. He says it's because they know.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

ZetaTalk

This is what started me preppin 8 years ago.

Nibiru is a civilization destroyer. It is survivable, just be ready to teach.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> ZetaTalk
> 
> This is what started me preppin 8 years ago.
> 
> Nibiru is a civilization destroyer. It is survivable, just be ready to teach.


So .... should we be preppin' for the zetons or humans?


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> So .... should we be preppin' for the zetons or humans?


Zetons
Iona is a babe.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> So .... should we be preppin' for the zetons or humans?


The plural is Zetas. They are here to help.
I dont dare tell people *what* to prep for or whom.
I myself, prep to help and be of service when needed.

Should "the end" come as portrayed by that website it will take all kinds of people to start over.
I leave the ideology out of it.
I am selfish. I help you so you can help me, but I help ME first.
Its the old dont jump in the water to save a drowin man with out your lifevest on.
Put the O2 mask on yourself before your neighbor when the plane is going down.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> The plural is Zetas. They are here to help.
> I dont dare tell people *what* to prep for or whom.
> I myself, prep to help and be of service when needed.
> 
> ...


Should I bring my stash of mexcan homegrown ... or do you have plenty? :vs_wave:


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Should I bring my stash of mexcan homegrown ... or do you have plenty? :vs_wave:


The more the merrier. And guests that BYO are always more welcome.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Not sure about this stuff either, my wife on the other hand, is convinced that every video on YouTube is totally credible even when they contradict each other. Myself... If nibiru is coming to destroy us, my prep is to be right with God. If we survive the visit, well then it's back to the original plans. My question is has anyone heard any reports from credible news sources?


----------

